# [Vidéo]French Navy : Squadron 12F



## Angelusky (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello to all 

Here is my quite last realization on the Naval aviation I hope that she is going to please you 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN_d0St2EHQ_

I wish you a good flight


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2013)

Very cool Ange, and welcome aboard!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2013)

Cool video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Angelusky (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you guy's


----------



## VERSUCH (Aug 15, 2013)

WOW..thanks for sharing.

Kind Regards Mike


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 18, 2013)

Very cool video Angelusky, nothing like a bit of Durty Dubstep set to an aviation backdrop.


----------



## parsifal (Aug 18, 2013)

nice vision, thanks for sharing. Rafales look very cool. does the french aeronavale still operate super entardard, plus i was not aware they operate US hawkeye AEW


----------

